# "How To" with usb wireless modem?



## valhalla (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new in FreeBSD. Now I'm using FreeBSD-Release-8.2, it worked well without errors on my netbook. I'm using USB Wireless Modem (Sierra 305 AT&T), when I patched the usb modem, FreeBSD recognized it (I guess FreeBSD-8.2 already has complete driver). As you can see this what happened when I attached the modem:


```
ugen4.3: <Sierra Wireless Inc.> at usbus4
ugen4.3: <Sierra Wireless Inc.> at usbus4 (disconnected)
ugen4.3: <Sierra Wireless Inc.> at usbus4
u3g0: <Sierra Wireless Inc. USB 305, class 0/0. rev 2.00/0.06, addr3> on usbus4

u3g0: Found 2 ports
```

Then the question is:

1. How do I know the modem is working?

2. How can I test the modem pinging to a website address? (I have tried ping to http://www.freebsd.org but the result is 
	
	



```
ping: cannot resolve [url]www.freebsd.org:[/url] Host name lookup failure
```

3. I have tried with *ifconfig*, the result is: 
	
	



```
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST, SIMPLEX, MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
ether: 48:5d:60:52:14:e9
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect(autoselect)
status: no carrier
```

4. What do I do next?

5. This issue showed up because I want to run gnome on my FreeBSD, after entered the X-Configuration GUI and clicked [OK] there's an errors showed up such as:

```
Can`t established connection to: [url]ftp://www.python.org...etc..etc..etc[/url]..
```
 So I attached my USB Wireless Modem, because I thought it needs connected to the internet if I want to using gnome desktop (I must download it first), but after I ran the X-Configuration again it still have the same errors showed up, so I think the modem not connected yet.

6. What should I do to connect to the Internet using my modem? Please help me with step by step to solve this problems.

Thank you so much if anyone can help....

Best regards,

ps: I have tried looking in the forum regarding my problems, yes there are same problems with mine, I have tried all the solved problems too but all not works for me.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2011)

You'll need some information about your ISP. Because you basically need to setup an "oldschool" dialup connection. Most 3G modems require you to dial a special number, usually *99#.


----------



## valhalla (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes I have my ISP data (APN,Dial Number, User Name, Password ect) from ipconfig in dos command I got ip, subnet, and gateway (I plug in windows to checked this out), so what I do next?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2011)

Have a look here: Chapter 27 PPP and SLIP


----------



## valhalla (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi again...



> Chapter 27 PPP and SLIP



I have configuring from the handbook (ppp.con, rc.conf, ppp-shell, ppp.linkup ect), but nothing happened. When I ifconfig, still the same showing this at ath0:


```
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST, SIMPLEX, MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
ether: 48:5d:60:52:149
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect(autoselect)
status: no carrier
```

Any easy way to make my USB Wireless Modem run automatically...?? Because FreeBSD already has the driver for my modem, it's a pity if cannot run/connect automatically.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

You need to dial out first. Once the connection has been made the interface will become available.


----------



## manefesto (Mar 5, 2011)

step by step:

insert sim card
insert usb modem
edit ppp.conf
ppp dial


----------



## valhalla (Mar 6, 2011)

I've already tried that, When I dialed with ppp, this is the results: 
	
	



```
Working in ddial mode
Using interface tun1
```

But when I was running the #ifconfig command, still the same with the results before: 
	
	



```
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST, SIMPLEX, MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
ether: 48:5d:60:52:149
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect(autoselect)
status: no carrier
```

And then I've tried to update my ports, still the same with the results: 
	
	



```
Can't fetch connection to: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/ports/distfiles.....
Can't fetch connection to: [file]ftp://ftp.de.FreeBSD.org/pub/ports/distfiles....
Can't fetch connection to: [file]ftp://jp.FreeBSD.org/pub/ports/distfiles....
```


So? I'm still confused...


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Kris,

Ignore "ath0", that's an Atheros chipset WiFi interface and not relevant.  The ppp connection will be through a "tun" interface created when ppp is invoked.  To see all ethernet interfaces use:


```
ifconfig -a
```

Your ports won't update because the ppp connection has failed.  It's easier to test the ppp connection with something that doesn't need name servers, e.g:


```
ping 72.14.204.147 # google.com
```

Before you try to test the ppp connection, kill all the existing ppp processes (as root):


```
ps auxw | grep ppp
kill -15 <pids> # where pids are identified by ps above
```

Turn on logging by adding this to /etc/ppp/ppp.conf:


```
set log Phase Chat Connect hdlc LCP IPCP IPV6CP CCP tun
```

You can then test the ppp connection with something like:


```
/usr/sbin/ppp -ddial <tag>
```

Where "<tag>" is a label identifying your ISP in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf.

Look in the log file /var/log/ppp.log to see what's happening.  Fix the problem, and repeat the testing (kill the ppp process, edit ppp.conf, dial again)...

Cheers,

-- 
Phil


----------

